# Leaky gas has been cured. Please read.



## MrMcFartsalot

https://www.amazon.com/CaptainBiotics-Probiotics-Vegetarian-Science-Backed-Controlled/dp/B01ISXI6LK

I have been taking these capsules for 2 weeks. During the first two days, I have experienced diarrhea but that's a small price to pay for being free from this torment. During the second week, I went outside and rode the train alone. No one was sniffling. No one was rubbing their nose or making noises of disgust. Someone sat next to me. Even he did not notice anything. I went to the post office to send these to my leaky gas pal in India. She's been living with this for 2 years and only met me 3 months ago. I will await her results. If I feel like I have extra gas, I just take gas-x, and it does the trick.

This product has 19 strains of probiotics. At first, I doubted probiotics because taking Align did nothing for me. That was only one strain of bacteria. Probably not the right one either. After 4 months of researching the wrong things and repeated information, all while encountering more of human suffering, I stumbled across this product and did a hail Mary.

One probiotic strain may not work, but several combined will have greater effects on one another. On the second day, I believe I defecated something seemingly similar to candida but I couldn't be 100% sure because I don't have the necessary tools. It could have been bad bacteria.

The one thing I have noticed is that we feel like our butt is open, but I disagree. Our anus may or may not be open due to prolapse but that doesn't mean the smell would permeate an entire room in less than five minutes. This had to be the work of bacteria or fungus releasing pungent chemicals. The most people would talk about is the smell of fart. This, of course, would most likely be done by the work of bacteria. Fungi does not produce this. Candida and bacteria may also cause malabsorption of fats and carbs by blocking the lining of the small intestine. The bacteria strains in this product are found naturally in the product of female mammary glands as well as the natural human body. If we are missing a few or have other strains that negatively impact our body, we might as well introduce candida into our system. Excess carbs that are not absorbed feed the bacteria. Stress also negatively affects bacteria and digestion. Stress focuses our blood into specific parts of the body away from our gut. This impacts digestion. As a result, bacteria work overtime because there's more undigested food in the gut. This may account for the smell getting worse when we are stressed out. Stress could also probably contribute to the hormones.

Your butt may or may not be opened due to the impact of psychological trauma caused by this disease. I know mine has been. I am learning to remove all fear from myself.

STOP TAKING ANTIBIOTICS. You should never completely wipe out your bacteria. It messes everything up because there may be good bacteria that cannot be replaced by probiotics since we haven't completely discovered every single strain. Just take the 19 strain probiotics because they promote the growth of other beneficial bacteria. This can even help with IBS and IBD. Give it a try. If you don't think it's working after 2 weeks, down vote this post or something. I'm only trying to help.


----------



## jaumeb

Thanks Mr. I'm glad this worked for you. Keep updating.


----------



## PokerFace

Two weeks in medical time is not even an adjustment yet. And also, you may just have odorless gas... during this adjustment time. Workout / biofeedback is the key... I was on probiotics when I got leaky gas in the first place .
But thanx for sharing


----------



## oceanblue141

Please post as cure only if you are 100% cured.


----------



## MrMcFartsalot

I have been 100% cured. No one can smell anything. And it may be odorless gas now, it's a good hypothesis. Our gas is comprised mostly of nitrogen anyway. I went outside again today, no one commented, made gestures, and etc. I will update again in two weeks because my friend has received the probiotics and is taking them.


----------



## MrMcFartsalot

By the way, I have been doing squats but they never got rid of the smell. There are different solutions to the same problem. Some people could use probiotics, some could use surgery, some could use the exercise.


----------



## PokerFace

Yeah it's not just about squats... I realized that I can control the gas whenever I use the correct movement to squeeze it in and train it... in my case at least it was all about pelvic floor / gluteal muscles. Like if I forget to do it for a week I can tell the muscle reduces. But I agree that supplement may reduce gas (I had lots of gas because I had protein deficiency).. 
also I went from leaking completely to just feel the gas pass and not be able to stop it.. now I learnt the right movement and I can control it. But I have to remember how to do it correctly. 
I am leak free as for by now. I still have gas because I have fructose intolerance (and also lactose and gluten but I don't eat them) gas reduction by 100% would be awesome but I realize that when the muscle is tight the feeling of gas is reduced, I believe for 'weight' reasons
Keep us updated


----------



## MrMcFartsalot

Friend from India has been taking this for one week. So far, she says smell has decreased. Her coworkers and strangers are less repulsed by her presence. She takes the capsules 3x per day. As for me, I can go outside without any problems. I just have normal gas now.


----------



## PokerFace

But what do you mean you now have normal gas? You now only leak regular gas? And what did you mean by leaky gas? Sorry I am confused


----------



## PD85

If you want your gas to be odorless just take some form of bismuth.


----------



## MrMcFartsalot

Sadly, this did not work for my friend. She says people still smell her. She said the smell got stronger after a while. It might have been the die off. As for normal gas, it's gas that I can feel building, and gas I am able to hold.


----------



## PokerFace

Dude but if you can hold gas in you probably only have problems holding a huge amount of gas in... I think most LG victims have hard time even knowing little gas is escaping them.... the rotten eggs thing for examples only happens to me with soy milk ... at my worst last year I was leaking gas no stop. I'm glad this worked for you


----------

